# 2012 NBA Playoffs



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey I'm new in town and want to meet some basketball fans to wake up early and watch the Playoffs. Of course we can't do every game but maybe a few that matter, especially as it comes close to the finals. 

Anybody have any good ideas about venues, how to get the games, etc? Any suggestions are welcome. Even if you dont have a suggestion, post your guess for who wins. Maybe we can even do a bracket to spice things up....

Go OKC!!


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicago is going the distance! LOL
I'll be out there too late for this season. Mid August, but I'm down for football season.

As far as watching the games go... Find someone with a slingbox. Or get a
Victor
Papa
November.

Then I think you can stream some NBA.com games.

OKC should be best in the west btw.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Spurs will do it.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

xchaos777 said:


> Spurs will do it.


Spurs can beat Miami for sure.
But I don't see them getting past OKC.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Maaan, I really want the celtics to win but the way they've played this season...lol

Realistically, looking at the Thunder/Spurs/Heat taking it. Chicago are not as good as they were last season so doubt they'll get far. 

I don't mind watching the playoffs....weekends only though. Do you also play? We play in the DuPlays league held monday nights at the Dubai International Academy in Emirates Hills.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

The Spurs are jelled and deep...they stay healthy and can get get enough rest, they will be tough to beat.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Bulls FTW !!!

If D. Rose can get healthy and back into rythm for round 2, they still have a good chance.

No need for fancy set ups, all you need is an NBA league pass, and you can watch them live. They are down to 89 USD for the rest of the season + playoffs, I'm hoping for a price drop day 1 of the playoffs.

Otherwise, I get sent a couple of games every week, so I'll just stay away from all news network, tweeter, facebook and the likes for a couple of weeks, so as not to spoil the surprise !


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Abdul_B said:


> Do you also play? We play in the DuPlays league held monday nights at the Dubai International Academy in Emirates Hills.


I used to play on Mondays as well, but had an accident in January and can't use my arm yet.

I'm hoping to be back next season (if they start one in July, it's wishful thinking according to the doc, who won't let me touch a ball before mid-June. If it's September, I should be back 100%).

What team are you in ?


----------



## zetaxi165 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Huge basketball fan here - Jazz have been my team since the early 90s....

Anyway, the big problem with meeting up to watch a few matches is that most matches are televised between 3:00am to 7:00am UAE time. Which I do wake up for every now and then. And am up for weekend meetups.

The only matches we can watch at a decent hour are the ones on saturday or sunday (noon time in the US) so late night here.

Anyway, getting back to where you can watch the matches:


Al Jazeera 6 or 8 (I canceled it a month ago) - but you only get 1 match on 4 days a week. And also the commentary is in arabic many a time - a big no no for me. A couple of my arabic friends also mentioned that the commentary was of a horrible quality.

NBA TV - 1 match a day. Used to have it for the past 3 years, but canceled it since I got fed up with the fact that they only show the first round of the playoffs.

ESPN - 2 matches a week. Generally on the weekend. Good ESPN commentators. I have this at the moment.

NBA Website - great high quality streaming. Plan on getting this for the playoffs. (Which I have been doing every year)

Free streaming - there are a couple of great free websites that stream all games for free. I currently use these. If you want to know which ones they are drop me a message.

Torrents and Downloads - Again a couple of great websites host all the complete games in HD and lower. Again I do not want to reveal them on an open forum.


Finally... I would suggest that we meetup to watch some basketball. I know of a couple of bars that show them on sunday.

Oh yeah - my take on the playoffs. 

From the East: Either Chicago or Miami. and Boston with an outside chance. Especially if Wade's injury is serious.

From the West: Thunder or the Spurs.

GO JAZZ!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I tried to play fantasy basketball and failed miserably as just didnt stay caught up on it. That was my first and last attempt as fantasy basketball. Not even going to try to predict who is going to win but.... Any Texas team will be fine though  

That said... Go Spurs


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Abdul_B said:


> Maaan, I really want the celtics to win but the way they've played this season...lol
> 
> Realistically, looking at the Thunder/Spurs/Heat taking it. Chicago are not as good as they were last season so doubt they'll get far.
> 
> I don't mind watching the playoffs....weekends only though. Do you also play? We play in the DuPlays league held monday nights at the Dubai International Academy in Emirates Hills.


Duplays is fun. I did Football and Bball last year. I was on Robbi's team both times. 
Chicago is not as good as last year and they still have the best record in the NBA?
Well they were REALLY good last year! I think the defense is still great in Chicago and the D. Rose injury has helped the team learn to score points without him on the floor. The question is, can the rest of the team continue to score once he is back at 100%? If they can, Chicago will put up 100+ points a game. And there just isn't another team that is going to put up that many points against Chicago to win a seven game series. 
The team with the best shot of beat them IMOP would be OKC. And thats because the have the MVP of the league this year.

Has this thread offically been hi-jacked?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

OKC and Bulls in the Finals....
Spurs will take OKC the distance, but don't see Miami or Boston doing the same to da Bulls...

Need to get in on the DuPlays things... played ball a long time ago when I was younger and lighter... if anybody needs a fat ass on their team, hit me up... :confused2:


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Bulls_96 - I know what you mean but I just have one of those feelings, cos with D Rose not being at his 100% it just feels like they're gonna force him in to a team which has played really well with out him. It's pushed other players to step up and split the 25-30 points which Rose usually gets. Gonna have to wait and see


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> OKC and Bulls in the Finals....
> Spurs will take OKC the distance, but don't see Miami or Boston doing the same to da Bulls...
> 
> Need to get in on the DuPlays things... played ball a long time ago when I was younger and lighter... if anybody needs a fat ass on their team, hit me up... :confused2:


We used to play on Tuesday nights in the Lakes. There is a decent court near the daycare.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

Interesting, where are all the LA people? I was sure that this thread would be hijacked by Kobe and Griffin fans. I'm sure they're waiting in hiding for the right moment to inform everybody of how things 'really are' haha. 

Anyways, Saturday and Sunday nights seem the best times if people want to get together to watch some games. As the time approaches, I'd love if whoever knows places that show the games lets the rest of us know and we can meet to watch. Keep subscriptions to the thread and we can come up with times and places to meet and watch...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Just watched a game through nba.com leagu pass.

My god I had forgotten how bad the service is.
Not in terms of picture quality, they have done an amazing job on that front, quality being optimized for your connection speed on the go.

No, I mean service in the initial sense of the term.

As soon as there is a game break, a commercial break, or even a small interview or a couple of jokes from a local channel consultant (ie, anything and anyone that has not agreed to pay the NBA for showing up on their web feed on top of the regular cable feed) the screen just goes black and you just have to wait like an idiot in front of your screen, hoping it will start again soon (as they usually cut before the crew even has time to tell you whether it is a 20, a full timeout, a review by the officials, etc.)

I remember now why I stopped paying for it last year !


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

And he does it again !

Ron Artest has once again cost his team their chances in the playoffs...

After throwing an elbow at James Hardeen's head in the last game, he has been suspended 7 games. There is only one game remaining in the regular season for the Lakers, that means he will miss the first 6 playoffs game (if the Lakers manage to get through that many).

With Kobe out of synch after missing several games at the end of the season, the rest of the team that we thought had learned that they can play without Bryant, but kept feeding him the ball over and over in the 2 OT, Matt Barnes spraining an ankle, they realy didn't need Artest to get back to his old antics and getting suspended again...

And to think they actually let him legally change his name to "world peace", knowing he holds the record for longest suspension for violence in the history of sports...


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> And he does it again !
> 
> Ron Artest has once again cost his team their chances in the playoffs...
> 
> ...


Calm down,
Its not like they were getting past OKC anyway...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Bulls_96 said:


> Calm down,
> Its not like they were getting past OKC anyway...


That's not the point...


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not a Bulls fan...but seeing D Rose go out yesterday....


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Abdul_B said:


> I'm not a Bulls fan...but seeing D Rose go out yesterday....




I cried a little, the I remembered that he has over $300 million in his contracts. And he will recover and still be wayyyyyyyyyyyy more athletic than I ever will be.
If he keeps his head on straight and works hard he can come back better than before.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeh I hope so...he's one of those players that are just exciting to watch. He definitely brings something different to basketball .


----------



## Maniatis7 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just watching the Bulls getting thrashed by the 76ers in game 2.. Arghh!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

All San Antonio, all night long...  Go Spurs!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> All San Antonio, all night long...  Go Spurs!


, yes...2 down, 14 or so more to go!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

Bulls and 6ers tomorrow (Sunday) at 9 pm. Anybody wanna hit a bar and watch?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

matizzay said:


> Bulls and 6ers tomorrow (Sunday) at 9 pm. Anybody wanna hit a bar and watch?


If I were there i'd hit the bar with you. I'd need to hit it pretty hard to watch the Bulls without D. Rose.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

matizzay said:


> Bulls and 6ers tomorrow (Sunday) at 9 pm. Anybody wanna hit a bar and watch?


You've found a bar that will show the playoffs ?


----------



## Maniatis7 (Apr 21, 2012)

matizzay said:


> Bulls and 6ers tomorrow (Sunday) at 9 pm. Anybody wanna hit a bar and watch?


If I were there I would! Arriving next week!


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow so Bulls are out...same with the Knicks...and the Lakers just basically scraped through.

By the way guys, I've found somewhere really nice to play, it's indoors (probably the best courts I've seen in Dubai). At the moment it's just an open run on Fridays from 4-8pm at the GEMS World Academy. Full details are below, I hope to see some of you guys there .

MPAC Basketball Adult Open Gym (Men 18 years old and up) starts on Friday, May 4th, 2012 at GEMS World Academy at Al Barsha from 4:00-8:00pm. 15 AED Entrance Fee. For more information please call us at 04-4471767 or 050-1429330 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Abdul_B said:


> Wow so Bulls are out...same with the Knicks...and the Lakers just basically scraped through.
> 
> By the way guys, I've found somewhere really nice to play, it's indoors (probably the best courts I've seen in Dubai). At the moment it's just an open run on Fridays from 4-8pm at the GEMS World Academy. Full details are below, I hope to see some of you guys there .
> 
> MPAC Basketball Adult Open Gym (Men 18 years old and up) starts on Friday, May 4th, 2012 at GEMS World Academy at Al Barsha from 4:00-8:00pm. 15 AED Entrance Fee. For more information please call us at 04-4471767 or 050-1429330 or email us at [email protected]


Well I think that settles me on where i'm living when I get there. I was kinda thinking about Abu Dhabi, but nope! I'm going with the open gym!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Abdul_B said:


> Wow so Bulls are out...same with the Knicks...and the Lakers just basically scraped through.
> 
> By the way guys, I've found somewhere really nice to play, it's indoors (probably the best courts I've seen in Dubai). At the moment it's just an open run on Fridays from 4-8pm at the GEMS World Academy. Full details are below, I hope to see some of you guys there .
> 
> MPAC Basketball Adult Open Gym (Men 18 years old and up) starts on Friday, May 4th, 2012 at GEMS World Academy at Al Barsha from 4:00-8:00pm. 15 AED Entrance Fee. For more information please call us at 04-4471767 or 050-1429330 or email us at [email protected]


Of course they had to come up with this system when I am unable to play...

Frustration aside, this is a great idea and a great news, and I can't wait until I get the green light from the doc to join you guys !!


P.S.
Congrats to the Lakers for pulling through, even though missing Artest for the first 6 games almost cost them their spot.
Can't wait to see the greetings Rony will get in OKC !!


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Hahaha it should be a warm welcome no?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope they dont booo him.
I'd hate to see him go into the stands at take out the entire crowd.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

im a fan of the celtics and i think they have a decent chance to go to the 2nd round and move from there but Miami is standing in the way. if they can hurdle Miami i think they have a chance to advance to the finals. Dallas is out. sorry to one of my fave players jason kidd.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lakers got a well deserved spanking...but still, GO SPURS!


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Tbh I want to see Lebron with a ring....the guy just plays hard each and every game


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I disagree with that on Lebron. He thinks he is entitled and plays like an MVP 50% of the time. Even Wade made note of that recently. Lebron will get 1 ring some day, but he won't get many. He doesn't compete every time, he doesn't have that drive.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Abdul_B said:


> Tbh I want to see Lebron with a ring....the guy just plays hard each and every game


Thats not true! He has fun every game. When things don't go his way he folds like a cheap suit. If he played hard every game he would have four or 5 rings today.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

ahhhh,congrats to the Lakers for making it to the 2nd round. the clippers also got thru game 7. i thought they would fold up and loose.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

latest update, sixers just forced celtics a game seven . my god, i thought it would be a walk in the park for the Celts.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, Sixers are being pesky. Same for the Pacers...

The Spurs/OKC series will be fantastic. I gotta find a way to watch some of it.

Of course, the Spurs will have it in 6!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Spurs


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Spurs


Amazing game 1.

Kept me up way to late for my old broken down carcass...


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

Celtics beaten by Miami in game 1. hope this will be a long series.


----------

